# Canadian Traditional bow bowyers



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Saratoga custom bows, Tallon archery.


----------



## Wolfgreyt (Oct 26, 2013)

Crunch said:


> Saratoga custom bows, Tallon archery.


Thank you


Crunch said:


> Saratoga custom bows, Tallon archery.


----------



## Jaded84 (Dec 6, 2020)

If you’re keen on trad yew long bows, check out thewoodenbow.com
Nicest self bows out there right now IMO


----------



## JBoss (Jan 18, 2021)

I've been looking for Canadian Bowyers as well. I love the idea of buying as local as possible. I came across Kirkwood Archery - the bows look just beautiful. But I'm not finding much in the way of reviews, just want to make sure I do my research. Everything I have seen is very positive though. Are the 'great reviews' you've heard online somewhere, or just word-of-mouth? Anybody have a Kirkwood bow and can comment on the quality?


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

Check-mate on Vancouver Island makes amazing longbows, we exclusively sell his work at Boorman archery In New Westminster


----------



## Canuckian (Apr 15, 2019)

Ive heard good things about Rodney Wright out of QC


----------

